# Penne with Arugula



## Coco (Apr 14, 2003)

I made a great recipe last night, and would highly recommend for a quick and tasty weekday meal.

Penne with Arugula and Proscuitto 
450 grams penne 
2 garlic cloves, sliced thinly 
1 tsp grated lemon zest
4 cups arugula 
50 grams San Daniele proscuitto, sliced crosswise into strips 
1/4 cup basil, sliced or torn into pieces 
grated reggiano, about 1/3 cup 
extra virgin olive oil 
crushed red pepper flakes 
Boil salted water and add penne. In skillet over medium-low heat saute garlic and pepper flakes in 3 tbsp olive oil, about 30 seconds, until garlic is slightly soft but not turning colour. Add proscuitto and saute 1 more minute, until barely crisp, then add lemon zest. Add arugula and basil and toss until slightly wilted. Add drained pasta and about 1/4 cup grated Parmesan, and toss to coat pasta. Add 1 spoonful or two of pasta cooking water to loosen sauce if necessary. Serve and top with a small amount more Parmesan.


----------

